# Vicious



## OPC'n (Nov 12, 2008)

Persecution is every where. The Virtuous Woman This link is to a woman who posted about training her child Biblically. She is not only being attacked with great viciousness, there are some calling for someone to call social services to take away her children. One commenter said they had. I don't know if they have but please pray for her. We don't know her but she is our sister in Christ. Also, if you have time pop on over there and give her some encouragement...she needs it. Thanks!


----------



## calgal (Nov 12, 2008)

How charming the fundamentalist atheists are. How is discussing depravity and sin a bad thing (note to self: moderate comments)? And Self esteem? Yeah those teachings worked great for the Columbine Killers.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## OPC'n (Nov 12, 2008)

calgal said:


> How charming the fundamentalist atheists are. How is discussing depravity and sin a bad thing (note to self: moderate comments)? And Self esteem? Yeah those teachings worked great for the Columbine Killers.



You are quite right! Can you imagine how horrid it is before our Father!!


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 12, 2008)

sjonee said:


> Persecution is every where. The Virtuous Woman This link is to a woman who posted about training her child Biblically. She is not only being attacked with great viciousness, there are some calling for someone to call social services to take away her children. One commenter said they had. I don't know if they have but please pray for her. We don't know her but she is our sister in Christ. Also, if you have time pop on over there and give her some encouragement...she needs it. Thanks!



done and done! I shall be sending emails to some particular posters that enjoy threatening a woman from behind a computer screen.


----------

